# Official M6 pictures and press release



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The rebirth of an icon

The announcement of a new M car remains a rare and exciting occasion, and the launch of the new M6 in 2005 will reveal a potent new combination of BMW engineering and M power.

Hot on the heels of the new M5, and taking lightweight design solutions from the M3 CSL, the new M6 combines supercar presence with Grand Touring potential. Joining an exclusive club, the fourth new M car of the decade sets a new performance benchmark for a production car. The beauty of the M6 is also its ability to comfortably crush kilometres on a cross-country cruise.

The BMW M6 is the new standard-bearer for BMW's M car range, as well as the return of a much loved and highly regarded BMW badge. The latest M car features:

* 5.0-litre V10 engine producing 507bhp
* Seven-speed SMG (personally programmable)
* Lightweight body panels including carbon fibre roof
* 0 - 62mph in 4.6 seconds / 62 - 0 in 36 metres
* 155mph limited top speed
* MDrive Manager control settings

Like its predecessor - the legendary 1985 M635CSi - the new M6 resets the sports GT benchmark, with supercar performance, dispatching the zero to 62mph sprint in 4.6 seconds and achieving a limited top speed of 155mph. If derestricted, the M6 would be capable of a 200mph+ top speed. During tests at the famous Nürburgring Nordschleife circuit, the new M6 regularly clocked

eight minutes lap times. These rarefied performance statistics are, however, backed up by 'real world' economy and efficiency - the new M6 delivers a combined EU fuel consumption of 19.0mpg and a CO2 rating of 357g/km.

Powered by the same 4,999cc engine that set new standards in the M5, the 507bhp power output ensures that the new M6 maintains the M car tradition of breaking the 100bhp per litre benchmark. Peak power is developed at 7,750rpm with the red line set at 8,250rpm. Peak torque of 520Nm is developed at 6,100rpm of which 450Nm is available from just 3,500rpm. The 90-degree V10 aluminium-silicon alloy engine block is extremely light yet robust and is the first V-arrangement engine to use a bedplate construction. The aluminium bedplate with cast-iron inlays ensures the engine's rigidity throughout the rev range, but the complete unit still weighs just 240kg.

The capable chassis of the new M6 permits lateral acceleration in excess of 1g. To cope with such forces, the V10 engine features a lateral force-controlled oil supply that, from 0.6g of lateral movement, activates one of two electronic oil pumps to draw oil from the cylinder head and delivers it back into the sump to ensure perfect lubrication even in the most extreme situations. It is because of the extreme forces that can be induced by the M6 that the car also makes use of a semi dry sump lubrication system with an oil reservoir on each side of the front subframe.

Masterminding all the M6's engine electronics is one of the most advanced engine control systems ever developed. The MS S65 control unit coordinates all engine functions using three 32-bit processors that handle more than 200 million operations per second from over 50 incoming signals. Each of the 10 cylinders has its own throttle butterfly, with its position being monitored 200 times per second. Reacting to changes in throttle position, the butterfly can move from closed to fully open in a mere 120 milliseconds (approximately three times faster than the blink of an eye).

Like the M5, the new M6 also uses BMW's new third-generation seven speed Sequential Manual Gearbox (SMG) with Drivelogic. Drivelogic offers the choice of 11 different change patterns, depending on the speed of change required. Six change patterns are available in the manual mode and five in the 'automatic' mode, in which the gearbox will automatically select the most appropriate gear depending on driving conditions.

The new SMG gearbox also offers safety benefits when downshifting on slippery surfaces. If it detects the rear wheels locking up, the clutch opens for a fraction of a second to ensure traction is maintained. Hill Detection is another SMG feature. In automatic mode, the SMG gearbox recognises that the car is travelling on an incline and holds gears uphill to maintain acceleration and selects lower gears when progressing downhill to make the most of the available engine braking.

The suspension of the new M6 is based on the 'standard' 645Ci geometry. With the exception of components such as tie bars, wheel mounts and bearings, the double-arm spring strut front axle is made completely of aluminium. The U-shaped front subframe houses the rack and pinion steering assembly, anti-roll bar and track control arms.

The Integral IV rear axle assembly is also made from aluminium to reduce unsprung masses. In addition, the new M6 features BMW's variable, speed-sensing M Differential Lock. Featured on all current BMW M models, the M Differential Lock builds up locking action whenever one of the rear wheels begins to spin, channelling drive to the wheel with the most grip to improve handling and stability.

Electronic Damper Control is also standard on the M6. Offering the driver three suspension settings - Comfort, Normal and Sport, drivers can select the most appropriate setting for their driving style or road conditions. The new BMW M6 also features a BMW M version of Servotronic steering with two specific settings corresponding to the Electronic Damper Control settings, Sport or Comfort.

BMW's DSC stability control system has been adapted for the M6. Featuring M Dynamic Mode (first seen on the new M5), drivers can take their cars to the limit of the laws of physics, allowing considerable angles of controllable oversteer when circumstances allow.

The new BMW M6 comes with a Power button (pioneered in the M5) in the centre console. Initially the car pre-selects the P400 setting, delivering 400bhp for town or city driving, for example. Engaging the Power button modifies the response of the throttle and enables the P500 setting to deliver the full 507bhp generated by the V10 engine.

Control of all of these features has been brought together using the M6's MDrive Manager. MDrive allows the driver to pre-select specific settings for the Power button, SMG gearbox, DSC, EDC and Head-up Display. With one push of the steering wheel-mounted button, the driver selects his or her chosen character. For example, the car can be set up for an exciting 30 mile A-road drive to and from work or, on the other hand, for a city commute. More extreme settings can be pre-programmed for track use.

For a car with such potential, high performance brakes are needed and the new BMW M6 doesn't disappoint. Using aluminium double piston callipers and cross-drilled disc brakes, the car can stop from 62mph in just 36 metres and from 124mph (200km/h) in only 140 metres - equivalent to 1.3g deceleration.

Specially developed tyres ensure that the prodigious horsepower and braking power are transferred to the road. Measuring 255/40ZR19 on the front and 285/35ZR19 on the rear, the tyres are mounted on lightweight five-spoke 19-inch forged aluminium wheels, each weighing 1.8kg less than a normal cast alloy wheel.

Like other 6 Series models, the new BMW M6 uses a hybrid construction of aluminium, thermoplastics and SMC (Sheet Moulding Compound). This mixture of materials delivers an extremely rigid, yet light, body structure. The front wings are made of thermoplastics, the doors and bonnet of aluminium and the boot lid, SMC. Like the legendary M3 CSL, but unlike the 630i and 645Ci, the new BMW M6 also uses carbon fibre in the construction of the roof panel to reduce the weight yet further - this feature alone saves nearly 5kg and contributes towards the overall weight of just 1710kg.

Visually, the new M6 differentiates itself from the 6 Series by a deeper front valance with air intakes for the engine and brakes, more contoured sills and rear valance that includes a diffuser to increase aerodynamic efficiency. Nestling under the rear valance are BMW M's telltale four rear exhaust pipes. To complement the changes in body styling, the new M6 is available in four exclusive M colours - Indianapolis Red, Sepang Bronze, Interlagos Blue and Silverstone alongside three other 6 Series colours.

Inside, the new M6 comes with fully adjustable M sports seats that include lumbar support and an adjustable backrest width as standard. They are covered in extended Merino leather, with the owner able to choose between Black, Silverstone or Sepang. As an option, full Merino leather can be specified in Indianapolis Red and Portland Natural Brown alongside the other three colours that includes a leather covered dashboard and Alcantara headlining.

The new BMW M6 also features BMW M's version of the new Head-up Display system. Unlike the standard Head-up Display available on 5 and 6 Series models that offers navigation instructions and cruise control information, the system on the M6 projects driver-focussed information such as engine speed, gear selected and road speed directly into the driver's view, obviating the need for the driver to take his or her eyes off the road ahead.

The new M6 will go on sale towards the end of 2005. Dates and prices will be announced in due course.

http://www.bmw.com/generic/com/en/products/highlights/m6/phase_1/movie.htm

Sources: BMW AG / GermanCarFans


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Photo Set 1


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Photo Set 2


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Photo Set 3


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Photo Set 4


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Is this Chiaretto (sp) Red?

I still fear that this will be more of a luxo-cruiser than a high-performance car.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

They could have picked a different color for these photos.

Hey, at least this one has an oil temp gauge (that's right, the real M6 doesn't have one).


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Mathew said:


> I still fear that this will be more of a luxo-cruiser than a high-performance car.


A luxo-cruiser that can do 60 in 4.6?

Great cause for fear indeed.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Mathew said:


> Is this Chiaretto (sp) Red?
> 
> I still fear that this will be more of a luxo-cruiser than a high-performance car.


Well, despite the fact that the original M6 was raced in touring car racing, it's really more of a cruiser as well. In US spec with the rear AC/coolerbox and Highline leather, it was close to 3600lbs. Doubling horsepower (256 US spec -> 507) and gaining 170lbs is pretty good historical progress if you ask me.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Like the E60, this 6 Series interior is just disappointing, no matter how much leather they use to hide the lackluster design, IMO. And in this M6, with the ugliest, nothing-says-sport-there steering wheel, it is a disgrace.

For the rest of the car... this is the second time ever that an M car don't excite me at all, the new M5 and the new M6. And I got this feeling that the new M3 will go the same route. Some details are all right, like the wheels, the roof line, the mid section. Everything else is tacked on to move the BMW design somewhere, _just anywhere_, it just does not "go". For example, the four bland, straight exhaust pipes are like an incomplete design homework that somebody forgot to turn in on time, in a (supposely) $95,000 car; maybe that's the reason that I keep thinking of replacing my set in the M3, they are just "unfinished business" in this type of car. The impressive mechanicals are there, as well as the driving dynamics will be top notch as always I would assume, but something is telling me that the mechanical engineers don't hang out with the design people too much and viceversa, not even to test drive the cars.

I'm officially convinced that this crop of current design people in BMW are not as talented as they seem to believe.

Well, I guess that the thrill is gone... damned BB King.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I'd like to learn how they manufactured the tops of the strut towers. The stiffeners look too narrow to be stamped.

Either it's the lighting or the color, but it looks like the front bumper doesn't match up well with the driver's side fender.

Other than the steering wheel and the pregnant light switch, I like the interior.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I sorta like the side strakes. I was never really a fan of the Z3/E46M3 gills look. And there is no ///M6 badge in the front grille so at least there's some sort of ID toward the front of the car.

The rear bumper has that same ugly @sshole treatment as the M5, but unless it's changed for markets like the US, the license plate is going to cover the middle of it.

IIRC, the first E60M5 press photos didn't have wood inside, but this one does. :tsk: Doesn't help with the 'luxo-cruiser' image per Mathew's observation.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Better looking than the 5 but still kind of bulbous and bloated looking. It is a big badass cruiser though. Worth the cost?


----------



## ZHPerfect (Mar 6, 2004)

Not saying that i'm not a fan of the weight savings and lower center of gravity of the CF roof, but what are they to tell all the people buying this car not for performance but because it's the newest hottest thing where their precious moonroof has gone? :dunno:


----------



## ZHPerfect (Mar 6, 2004)

Also... i think the reason that the design is kind of a letdown is because M cars typically have flared fenders and a noticeably wider track than their pedestrian stablemates. Apparently the M6 doesn't need bigger tires than the 6 is already designed for... i.e same fenders. Not a huge deal but a detail that is guilty for the relatively mild visual transformation between the non-M and M models that many people may gripe about.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

looks better then I expected. Does look/seem like a huge luxo cruiser but I guess it is not a M3.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

:stickpoke


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

jrp said:


> :stickpoke


Car and Driver made the same analogy in a recent 6-series review.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

One of the best angles of this car.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

It's strange not seeing fog lights in the lower grille. Overall it's a far more bland form than any previous M-car, it just seems unemotional. I guess if I had to give an opinion, I'd say I don't hate it, I'm just kind of blah towards it.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

hmr said:


> Car and Driver made the same analogy in a recent 6-series review.


Although I never wore a mullet, I once owned an IROC...the resemblance of the new 6 is even more striking in person. Not in terms of styling details but from a "line and general presence" standpoint.

The new M6 definitely does not have that old familiar, "Oooh I must have it" factor. Definitely nowhere near as sexy as say, a Jaguar XK. But it won't take much guessing and speculation that the driving experience in the M6 will be on a much higher plain. Could be the litmus test for the true enthusiast, "Exactly how much do you really value substance over style?" The M6, she's not much to look at, but boy, can she cook!

Or...it could be the ultimate confidence in marketing as well. As long as there's a roundel on the nose and tail, there will be enough poseurs and brand whores who will buy it.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

ZHPerfect said:


> Also... i think the reason that the design is kind of a letdown is because M cars typically have flared fenders and a noticeably wider track than their pedestrian stablemates. Apparently the M6 doesn't need bigger tires than the 6 is already designed for... i.e same fenders. Not a huge deal but a detail that is guilty for the relatively mild visual transformation between the non-M and M models that many people may gripe about.


"typically?" Hmm, only the E30 and E46 M3s have different fenders than their non-M counterparts. Every other M car has had very minor body differences; usually different bumpers and rocker panels.


----------



## xfactor (Nov 5, 2003)

The exterior is pretty nice (especially from the rear), but the interior of that car is just atrocious. Let's hope the new M3 abandons that look for the interior.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

xfactor said:


> The exterior is pretty nice (especially from the rear), but the interior of that car is just atrocious. Let's hope the new M3 abandons that look for the interior.


You kidding, you like the rear? its soo damn ugly....both are ugly..how can they make such a big mistake?

HOW HOW HOW

:bawling: :bawling:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Technic said:


> Like the E60, this 6 Series interior is just disappointing, no matter how much leather they use to hide the lackluster design, IMO. And in this M6, with the ugliest, nothing-says-sport-there steering wheel, it is a disgrace.
> 
> For the rest of the car... this is the second time ever that an M car don't excite me at all, the new M5 and the new M6. And I got this feeling that the new M3 will go the same route. Some details are all right, like the wheels, the roof line, the mid section. Everything else is tacked on to move the BMW design somewhere, _just anywhere_, it just does not "go". For example, the four bland, straight exhaust pipes are like an incomplete design homework that somebody forgot to turn in on time, in a (supposely) $95,000 car; maybe that's the reason that I keep thinking of replacing my set in the M3, they are just "unfinished business" in this type of car. The impressive mechanicals are there, as well as the driving dynamics will be top notch as always I would assume, but something is telling me that the mechanical engineers don't hang out with the design people too much and viceversa, not even to test drive the cars.
> 
> ...


:stupid:

I have to agree that interior is terrible. And aside from the obvious performance numbers there is nothing I like about this car.

Hopefully the next generation of cars from BMW will be more attractive.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

hmr said:


> One of the best angles of this car.


and the worst...


----------



## ricastm8 (Jul 2, 2003)

I think this one is it's best angle


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

It really looks like they gave up on designing the wheels


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Can anyone pshop the M5 wheels on the M6 :dunno:


----------



## reevesna (Dec 23, 2004)

i happen to completely adore the newer M3 & M5's but i do not like the newest designs and direction BMW is taking...their designers should read these comments...that M6 looks and sounds amazing...but it does not look like a BMW it looks like an Audi TT & a 350z which are fine vehicles...but nothing else is a BMW and thats what i had come to love about these cars...hopefully that doesn't die with their new direction


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

philippek said:


> A luxo-cruiser that can do 60 in 4.6?
> 
> Great cause for fear indeed.


and 1G on the skidpad! :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> and 1G on the skidpad! :thumbup:


Did you know that the weight distribution is 54:46 ? (the M5 has 50:50) I wonder if it'll have any negative effect on the handling at all.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

the narrowness of the wheels is a surprise, but I like the weels.
The doubble HUMP dash is the fugliest thing I have ever seen inside a car!

The fenders are in fact flared more than the regular 6er, but not obviously enough at first glance.

Don't know, but i think that if you PS off the trunk lid and just follow the fender lines it still looks like a 996 on steroids... way too many steroids!

that color is I believe the new Indy red.


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

I agree with most in that the interior looks horrible, especially with that color scheme.
If it were all in black it would be much better. I mean, just look at the color of the base around the SMG shifter. The damn thing looks plastic! They should have given it an all black treatment with chrome accents (similar to the M3 SMG).


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

One other thing, the exterior of the car will look just fine. Seeing the car in person makes a difference compared to the pictures.
I would stick with the most popular colors for this car (black, alpine white, titanium silver, titanium gray) and please, please, please slap on some aftermarket wheels.
I've seen SUV wheels that look sportier than those.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

Centurion said:


> I mean, just look at the color of the base around the SMG shifter. The damn thing looks plastic! They should have given it an all black treatment with chrome accents (similar to the M3 SMG).


sad thing is that in the M3 it is Plastic! as is the damn knob :dunno:


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Photo Set 1


WOW.

Hideous, inside and out.

Is this thing going to be SMG only? Strike two...


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Explain to me again why one would buy this overdesigned monstrosity over a Porsche or some other $100k exotic?


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Man it's good looking...couple small things though...I think a power dome should be taken into consideration...and although the rear(trunk lid) is getting better, they still have found a solution that agree's with me 100%...Much better than the haggard 5 series


----------



## 04E46 (Apr 7, 2004)

Can I get it in a 6 speed


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

This thread has been resurrected from last year. Interesting things have happened since.

Remember the discussion of M6 or SL500 or 911 Carrera S?
How about a 997 TT with 473HP, 457lb-ft, sub 3,500lb car that goes for approximately $130,000 USD??? I like this one. :thumbup:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

jrp said:


> Although I never wore a mullet, I once owned an IROC...the resemblance of the new 6 is even more striking in person. Not in terms of styling details but from a "line and general presence" standpoint.
> 
> The new M6 definitely does not have that old familiar, "Oooh I must have it" factor. Definitely nowhere near as sexy as say, a Jaguar XK. But it won't take much guessing and speculation that the driving experience in the M6 will be on a much higher plain. Could be the litmus test for the true enthusiast, "Exactly how much do you really value substance over style?" The M6, she's not much to look at, but boy, can she cook!
> 
> Or...it could be the ultimate confidence in marketing as well. As long as there's a roundel on the nose and tail, there will be enough poseurs and brand whores who will buy it.


Sorry, guys, but I think you're all nuts. I can't figure out whether I'm a poseur or a badge whore. Can I be both or are they mutually exclusive?


----------

